# Honda pioneer 500: 50 inch side by side



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So it's not to pretty but I'm sure it will outrely the rzr.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

it is way ugly. I have a rzr with 4k on it with no problems at all. regular maintenance and understanding the air cleaner goes along way on the Polaris. that said I think I might try the Honda out next


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hazmat said:


> it is way ugly. I have a rzr with 4k on it with no problems at all. regular maintenance and understanding the air cleaner goes along way on the Polaris. that said I think I might try the Honda out next


I have a Honda forman with 30,000 miles and no problem, this side by side uses the same frame and transmission I believe as the forum. I tert drove one about a month ago, the paddle shifters would take some getting used to, but I found it more comfortable than the rzr, and like the option to shift rather than be automatic. I can guarantee these things will go a long way, I've had some amazing reliability with Honda. And the transmission being not belt driven is a major plus.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the 50" Pioneer. Its a real good machine. I haul 2 adults and 7 hounds all over the mtns. Its packed out a few big bulls and bucks too, the flat bed makes it easy to load with any thing. My dad and son have the RZR they are good also but I think the Honda will out last them. PM or call me if you want any info about it.
Kurt 
435-820-0963


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I test drove a Pioneer two days ago, and was considering buying it. Sat down with the salesman, and he tacked on over $2,100 of fees and taxes on it. I didn't want to spend that much, and I couldn't get him to budge on the price, so I walked. 

Having never purchased a brand new ATV/UTV, I'm curious, is a $950 freight charge normal? Seemed a little steep to me.

If you know of any Honda dealers in the Wasatch Front that don't have these fees, please let me know.


----------

